# PGS BBC news story today - has this put anyone off?



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone read news story today about research that suggests PGS might damage your chances of conceiving rather than improve them?

Anyone got any advice on this? I'm 40 on Sat and was thinking of having it (had it last cycle) as I reckon my main problem must be old eggs and chromosomal problems.

Now very confused and not sure what to do!

Elena  x


----------



## Sally Kate (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Elena

Yes, I heard the story on the news this morning too.  It was consistent with advice I recently received in a consultation at one of the UK clinics that  pioneered the use of PGS.  I had thought it might help me (I'm nearly 42 with a history of miscarriage) - but they advised against it, both because of the  relatively large number of eggs/embryos needed for the process of selection to be worthwhile (they thought it was unlikely I would produce these at my age), and concerns about the number of healthy embryos that are damaged by the biopsy process.  They said there wasn't any evidence that PGS helped improve the live birth rate, although it does reduce the miscarriage rate (assuming this means fewer conceptions?).  

I guess what the overall stats don't help with is the suitability of PGS for individual circumstances. Lots of people who post on this site do seem to have found PGS helpful.

What happened in your last cycle when you used it?

Good luck with your cycle

Sally Kate


----------



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. 

Last cycle, I got 16 eggs, 15 fertilised and unusually for my age (I was 40 yesterday) around half were 'normal'. Had a blast and good quality embie put back day 5 but BFN.

Mr T seems to think I should go for IVIG (possible immune issues) this time, not PGS and have 3 put back if poss. 

Elena x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi there

I'm also in doubts about having PGD and think, after talking to my consultant, that I will avoid it on our next attempt.  He by no means tried to push me into it and when I asked him what he thought about 'normal' embryos being thrown away or damaged in the process he said it was likely that would happen.

We are also taking the multiple embryo transfer route (4 next time if poss) and Heparin/Aspirin support to back the tx up.

Best of luck, I would definately go with what Mr T says...he always does what he thinks is best for each individual case.

Allison xx


----------



## Carolinek136 (Jan 9, 2007)

Please what does PGS stand for?


----------



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Alison, didn't realise you could have 4 put back?

Actually I'm not sure what PGS stands for - is it something like pre-implantation screening or something like that??

Ex


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It is pre implantation genetic screening 
Here is one clinic's thing on it.
http://www.thebridgecentre.co.uk/pgs1.htm
L x


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi

I had PGS very recently.

I produced 6 eggs, and 2 were PGS'd.

1 embryo was put back in.

Yesterday I had a  .

Claire


----------



## Sally Kate (Jun 13, 2007)

Congratulations Claire - that's great news!  Very best wishes for your pregnancy.  

Do you mind me asking whether there was a particular reason you and your clinic decided to use PGS?


Sally Kate


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello Sally Kate

One of the consultants (Laurence Shaw) at our clinic is an expert on PGS, and he talked it through with us, so that we could make an informed decision. As we are older first time parents-to-be (41 and 42), we didn't want to take any chances on chromo probs, so decided to make the risk less by having PGS. 

We know that the 1 embryo we had transferred shows no signs of Downs, etc, so there is a greater chance of having a healthy baby (or so we hope). The risk associated with PGS seems to be less than the risks associated with having a baby with chromo problems.

it's a very personal choice

Claire


----------



## Sally Kate (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks Claire - very best wishes with everything.


Sally Kate


----------

